# 90 degree angle plate



## richz (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## TomS (Jan 8, 2018)

richz said:


> View attachment 253784
> View attachment 253785



Very nice!  what are the dimensions?  Looks to be about 6 x 8.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 8, 2018)

looking BEEFY!!! 
i like it!!!


----------



## ConValSam (Jan 8, 2018)

Looks WAY better than the one I purchased!

Did you grind the finished surfaces?


----------



## richz (Jan 9, 2018)

The surface was fly cut and the dimensions are 5" X 8". Got an idea for some attachments for it. In a couple days I will take some pictures of it in action.


----------



## richz (Feb 13, 2018)

A job done with the angle plate. Machining the ends for some more QCTP holders.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Feb 13, 2018)

richz said:


> View attachment 253784
> View attachment 253785


 Sorry I don't know, but did you build or buy it. If you built it,how about posting  your proses?


----------



## richz (Feb 13, 2018)

I made it Suzuki. Its a piece of heavy angle iron with some gussets welded to the back. Then I flycut both surfaces, drilled and taped some holes and cut slots that my tee nuts fit into. In the third picture I have a stop bolted to the plate that in the future I am going to cut a vee groove into for holding round stock. Now I have to make an adjustable angle plate to cut the vee groove.


----------



## bluechips (Feb 13, 2018)

Looks like a nice job.  You should consider bringing it to a local heat treater and having it stressed relieved, then recut your working surfaces


----------



## jcp (Feb 14, 2018)

Very nice job!!


----------

